# MPEG4



## ss600r (Mar 8, 2009)

What are you guys using to convert MPEG4 so I can burn it to play?


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Nero should work, no?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DBpoweramp is my converter of choice in windows.


----------



## ss600r (Mar 8, 2009)

Basically I want to make the Focal demo discs usable besides just on my pc.


----------

